# Facet joint arthritis



## kingrollo (7 Feb 2019)

Been diagnosed with a bulging disc and facet joint arthritis - according to images it is very mild and the consultant still considers my back normal for a 55 year old.
I have this problem since my 20's - I usually respond well to a steroid injection but this time the relief from the the jab only lasted a few weeks.

Although cycling is recommended for arthritis - is seems spinal arthritis for cycling is a bigger challenge than arthritis in the knees - I can get by with a combination of naproxen and co-codamol - not ideal - I do regular yoga and Pilates - in most cases this helps - but still doesn't make me pain free enough to get on my bike.

Any experience - suggestions ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2019)

You tried a turbo, or changing bikes.

Road bike geometry and the 'shocks' aren't good for my back pain, but my issue is half a vertebrae missing following a snapped spine. I still have to ensure i move alot.

Ive found a full sus mtb ideal.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

Hydrotherapy. My local hydro pool offers sessions at £15 a time. I find exercising in the warm water beneficial

Add swimming too?

Also sports massage. 
Stretching daily rather than just ‘regularly’?


----------



## DCBassman (21 Feb 2019)

My spine is fused at L3/4/5, and the rest is basically made of cheese. Didn't have any particular trouble on a road bike, but wow, getting back on the old mtb with 1.95" slicks, just so much better. Definitely made the ever-present aches and pains easier. Meds: diclofenac (voltarol) 75mg sustained release morning and evening ,plus paracetamol as needed. Codeine too constipating for regular use, but YMMV...


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Rebumbent?


----------



## DCBassman (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Rebumbent?


Good plan if money/space ok. Not an option for me on both counts...


----------



## kingrollo (22 Feb 2019)

Its so unpredictable. Last friday I felt a niggle coming on - a couple of stints with a hot water bottle. It seemed to settle pretty well. On Sunday I ha a club run lined up - so took a naproxen in the morning, went out with a heat pack stuck to my back. No problems on the ride, got home did post ride stretching - Monday Great - Pilates on Monday - still no pain - Yoga on Tuesday - still no pain - Weds cycled to work mtb - still good - thursday cycled to work - got a niggle - heat-packs made it bearable - Friday pain worse - Naproxen not touching it - just tried a couple of co codamol........waiting...

Just started using MTB for work - main cycling is road cycling. - used to have recumbent for a hamstring problem, not sure it would help because the leaning forward actually opens up the facet joints- and a couple of physios have said the position on a road bike is more likley to be comfortable. (Have had pro bike fits)

I know if I take the meds every few hours - this will calm down in a couple of days. But should against all advise adopt a less active lifestyle, that seems like the only way I can live pain free - but the indication that cycling makes my back worse in inconclusive - sometimes I go out with a slight niggle and come back pain free....


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2019)

@kingrollo 
Given your albeit borderline high BP, you should discuss using naproxen with your GP or pharmacist

https://www.nhs.uk/medicines/naproxen/


----------



## kingrollo (22 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> @kingrollo
> Given your albeit borderline high BP, you should discuss using naproxen with your GP or pharmacist
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/medicines/naproxen/



Yeah - even though it was the GP that prescribed it ! - it perhaps might explain my high Sunday BP readings - problem is it is another 'fix' that I won't be able to use. Every solution seems to cause another problem !


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Yeah - even though it was the GP that prescribed it !


At the same consultation?


----------



## kingrollo (22 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> At the same consultation?



No a different consultation. I suppose a flag on the GP systems doesn't show - as clinically I don't have high BP.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2019)

kingrollo said:


> No a different consultation. I suppose a flag on the GP systems doesn't show - as clinically I don't have high BP.


Indeed. I would think it would flag if a script for a BP med were generated


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Good plan if money/space ok. Not an option for me on both counts...



How about a more upright Dutch style bike if you can not afford £500 for a recumbent?


----------



## DCBassman (22 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> How about a more upright Dutch style bike if you can not afford £500 for a recumbent?


As I'm modifying the Trek and CB mountain bikes, I'm raising the bars a bit, and so far, so good.


----------



## kingrollo (22 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5545355, member: 9609"]*A wild statement from someone with no medical knowledge*
I think this would only work in the short term, you may just get weaker until you reached the point where your muscles were less able to support you even whilst being sedentary, then you may have the pain when doing nowt.. I believe modern thinking is to be stronger not weaker - but of course that is easier said than done - you need to target the right muscles and get your posture right. This is a subject where you need proper clinical advice from someone who has many years of training and experience.[/QUOTE]

I suppose there is someone out there who would have a fix.
But I am at the stage now, where what those people with many years of training and experience have suggested/tried hasnt worked.


----------



## gbb (24 Feb 2019)

While my problem isn't facet joint arthritis, my OA is causing me the same problems, difficult to manage pain and difficult to balance meds and their effects.
Paracetamol and ibrufen...useless for me.
Cocodamol, better pain releif but constipation issues and of course you can't just keep loading up with them, codine addiction and stomach problems are possibilities. I've refound my love for dates, that certainly helps with the constipation...why take another tablet when there's natural solutions out there ?
Voltarol tablets. I've always had a bad back and self medicated (very limitied use over the years for safety) and they do more for me than anything else I've tried.
My mum uses Naproxen for RA and they make her bit gaga sometimes so I'm reluctant to try them (assuming the docs thought them allropriate)

And then the how much exercise and when question ? I know I've limited my time on the bike because sometimes I just ache so much theres no desire to get out and the worry I'll feel even worse post ride. That said, with a bit better pain management this last week I've managed around 30 miles ebiking and 26 miles road biking and am ,looking to be out against today. Worryingly my knees have played up a bit as well now, I was worried OA was now effecting them too now but I hope it's just stress on them because of the limited time on the bike. It's difficult to unravel it all sometimes..
My docs did say, keep strong, don't give up or the symptoms may well get worse.


----------

